# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CKD project - PCB Micro mill cnc H-frame v.1

## CKD

Từ đầu năm đến giờ, gặp nhiều trắc trở, trong lòng không vui. Đó là chưa muốn nói có phần hơi chán nãn, tress liên tục.
Buồn quá ngồi lục lại đống đồ thì có mấy món này. Muốn bày ra làm cái gì đó theo đam mê, không vì cơm áo, không vì trách nhiệm cho nó funy lên tí chút.
Bối rối vì ý tưởng nên gom mớ đồ khoe lên đây. Anh em mỗi người góp cục gạch cho nó có tí sáng kiến.

Mục tiêu là phải phay được mạch in (PCB) như tên chủ đề đã đặt ra rồi. Ngoài ra khắc thêm tí nhôm với đồng để buồn buồn còn chế cháo này nọ.

2 bộ trượt bên dưới là Misumi LX30, hành trình 160mm, có nhiều option quá.

Kết hợp với THK SKR33 hành trình 100mm


Kết hợp với Misumi LX30 hành trình 100mm


Kết hợp với THK CKR33 hành trình 60mm


Một ý tưởng mượn từ neo7cnc.com cũng thích ý tưởng này, nhưng thấy cái tấm đế nó yếu yếu thế nào ấy.


Giàn điện có IM483, steo 57, 3A ngắn.


Hoặc EZI-servo với EzM-42L 0.5Nm


Hoặc Yaskawa 100W 0.03xNm




Do trước giờ toàn dùng hàng Big size.. nên giờ đụng tới size 42 thí nó bé tẹo. Không biết có kéo được mấy cái bộ trượt bên trên không nữa. Dự là sẽ gắn spindle giớ hạn khối lượng khoảng 6kg  :Smile:

----------

CBNN, hung1706, hungdn, sontnt

----------


## cnclaivung

cử trình của bác , đồ sưu của bác, ý tưởng của bác...
chỉ biết nói 2 từ : bái phục....

----------


## CKD

> cử trình của bác , đồ sưu của bác, ý tưởng của bác...
> chỉ biết nói 2 từ : bái phục....


Sau mấy năm làm máy.. vốn liếng còn được chừng này đó bác ạ.

----------


## cnclaivung

cái vốn của bác em nằm mơ ko vớ được. vì trình chỉ tởi ngưỡng nào đó thôi....hy vọng con máy em khi sinh nỡ xong kéo được bác ghé chơi là vui mừng lắm rồi. mong học hỏi dự án mới của bác

----------


## CKD

Hầu như tuần nào cũng đi ngang qua LV hết, chỉ có điều là phần lớn vác theo trách nhiệm tài xế.. nên không chạy long nhong được.

----------


## Diyodira

> Hầu như tuần nào cũng đi ngang qua LV hết, chỉ có điều là phần lớn vác theo trách nhiệm tài xế.. nên không chạy long nhong được.


ông này đa tài thiệt nha, không biết có đa tình không  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> ông này đa tài thiệt nha, không biết có đa tình không


Tài cán gì anh, mấy cái thứ trên toàn hàng mua thôi mà. Giờ rị mọ ráp nó lại, tập tọe làm cnc thôi, thấy mấy anh em trên này làm dữ quá.

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy sao, chắc bác đi hướng bên Út Thẳng nên không thấy cơ sở của em...để xong máy mơi anh ghé bia đen với em một bửa,

----------


## cuong

thôi cha nội , làm cái gì than hoài àh. cha mà tập tành gì. hàng master rồi còn la hoài

----------


## vuotquaconsong

bác CKD khiêm tốn thế , tới thợ bậc 6 mà tập tành thì tập lên sư tổ thôi , em nói có đúng ko bác

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ đề cao mình quá ấy chứ, bậc 6 do chém gió giỏi thôi chứ làm máy thì chưa bi nhiêu. Nếu chỉ xét về lượng thì làm cũng khá, chắc chỉ thua mấy a/e chuyên sản xuất & kinh doanh máy. Xét về chất thì thua xa nhiều a/e làm chơi chơi như trên này. Xem nhiều clip ăn kim loại ngọt oi là ngọt của mấy a/e trên này thấy mình còn non & xanh quá cho lĩnh vực này.
Mình hơi thiên về máy như plasma, xẻ gỗ nên dung sai yêu cầu lớn lắm. Không cần phải châm chút từng tí 1 như mấy con điêu khắc, độ cứng vững thì thua xa mấy con ăn kim loại. Ngược lại hay làm kích thước khá lớn nên hay chơi hàng to nhất có thể. Giờ mục tiêu làm máy nhỏ, chạy nhanh, dung sai thấp nên ít nhiều hơi lo. Lại muốn tìm ý tưởng sao cho đơn giản mà hiệu quả, chính xác, dễ gia công và cứng vững nữa.

----------


## CKD

> ông này đa tài thiệt nha, không biết có đa tình không


Cụ ơi, tài thì em không chắc hơn được ai, chứ tình thì em đa lắm ạ. Cái mớ bồng bông phía trên em còn iu chết đi được đây chứ nói gì đến mấy thứ khác  :Wink: 

Mà mình mong có ý kiến thật mà mấy bác cứ nghĩ là mình đùa. Mai mốt rút kinh nghiệm, chỉ khoe chứ không hỏi nữa... vì khi hỏi lại bị cho là mình đùa giỡn.

----------


## ahdvip

cơ bản là làm máy phay PCB mà với đống đồ thế kia thì còn ai dám chỉ bảo gì nữa, kakaka, thay con spindle khác con trong hình là ok quá rồi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Mình ta với ta thì mình chơi theo kiểu 1 mình. Lựa chọn:
- Linear motion
--- Bộ 02 misumi LX30 hành trình 160mm cho X & Y.
--- Bộ THC CKR33 hành trình 60mm cho Z, để dành mấy bộ hành trình dài cho những mục tiêu khác.

- Phần khung làm từ sắt (nguyên liệu có sẵn) dù biết sẽ khó trong khâu hoàn thiện sau này. Là sắt thì
--- Ưu điểm là nặng (nặng gấp 3.4 lần nhôm), rẻ (chỉ bằng 12% so với nhôm), dai & cứng. Suy ra nếu so về chi phí thì chỉ tiết kiệm được khoảng 50% so với nhôm.
--- Nhược điểm là khó gia công hoàn thiện  :Smile:  với điều kiện sẵn có, rất dễ bị rỉ sét nếu chống sét không tốt.

- Phần điện thì có thể là step 57 + IM483 hoặc ezi-step.

- Spindle thì chưa xác định, có thể là hàng í gì đó, hoặc 65-800W của chị na.

Vẽ vời trước để hình dung.. gia công tính sau.
Sau 2 ngày hì hục lục tìm mẫu từ internet (nhiều thứ lười vẽ) thì cũng có chút kết quả, ra luôn cái đế & trục Y.

----------


## CKD

Từ Y tới X thì thế này

----------


## CKD

Từ Y tới X tới Z thì thế này






_* Mục đích là muốn cho nó vào cái Box, ngoài việc nhìn cho Pro thì nếu có chạy nhôm hay PCB thì tưới nguội cũng như cách âm cho nó. Lục tìm nhiều ý tưởng từ internet nhưng chưa ưng ý cái nào nên mới định nhờ anh em mỗi người 1 ý.. chém tới chém lui để xem có thêm sáng kiến hay thêm bớt gì được không. Nhưng thấy anh em hời hợt vì nghĩ mình đùa nên thôi quyết định chiến đại, mai mốt có muốn gì thì tính sau vậy._

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

trục x, em nghĩ cần có thanh bắt ngang qua, vậy ngon hơn là tận dụng thanh trượt thk để bắt thẳng qua

b.r

----------


## blueocean

e thấy phay PCB thiết kế như vậy thì chuẩn Lê Duẩn rồi!

----------


## solero

Hầy zà, bắt đầu triển khai rồi à sếp? Em có xác em Musashi Shot mini 100s cho em đu theo với.

----------


## CKD

> trục x, em nghĩ cần có thanh bắt ngang qua, vậy ngon hơn là tận dụng thanh trượt thk để bắt thẳng qua


Đúng là ngon hơn, và thuận lợi hơn cho việc lắp ráp & cân chỉnh. Nhưng lại phải gia công cái miếng đó.. mà điều kiện gia công thì hơi khó chính xác nên thôi.
So về độ cứng thì cái thanh trượt nó cũng cứng lắm rồi, nên chắc cũng không ảnh hưởng gì.

----------

0978609286

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản thì đầy đủ nó như vầy




Nóng hổi.. vừa thổi vừa sờ

----------

anhcos, CBNN, cnclaivung, Gamo, hung1706, kametoco, kimtan, mpvmanh, nhatson, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## ppgas

Nhà có điêu kiện có khác :Smile: 

À, nhờ vả tí, CKD cắt giúp mình luôn 2 miếng sắt 150x200x20mm nhé. Cảm ơn nhiều nhiều.

----------


## anhcos

Trông đơn giản quá CKD, hành trình có 160 có vẻ bé.
Lỡ làm 1 con rồi, sao không thiết kế thêm phần khoan lỗ luôn để đỡ phải thay dao.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Bé xíu.. vì mấy cái bộ trượt nó ngắn thế  :Smile: , phần khoan thì thiết kế thêm thì các cơ phận nó to hơn cái máy  :Smile: 
Chắc hứng lên thì nhờ viện trợ của cụ sờ pín xem có ATC ko

----------


## CKD

> Nhà có điêu kiện có khác
> 
> À, nhờ vả tí, CKD cắt giúp mình luôn 2 miếng sắt 150x200x20mm nhé. Cảm ơn nhiều nhiều.


Cắt thôi thì cạnh không đẹp đâu à, mà sắt thì bề mặt cũng không phẳng lắm.. cụ cần phẳng thì chịu khó nạo nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Anh CKD cho em hỏi vì sao cái góc cua lại mượt hơn đi thẳng vậy ạ? Do đi chậm hay do gì ạ ?

----------


## CKD

> Anh CKD cho em hỏi vì sao cái góc cua lại mượt hơn đi thẳng vậy ạ? Do đi chậm hay do gì ạ ?


Chắc do ánh sáng tạo cảm giác vậy... chứ xấu òm à.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ thiết kế đẹp quá, mấy miếng cụ cắt mà là inox rồi ngồi tỉ mẩn đánh xước đều thì lên máy chắc đẹp lắm

----------


## hung1706

Em thấy cụ CKD cắt vậy quá đẹp oy, sang sang thì đưa lên máy đi vòng ngoài cho đẹp và pờ-rồ, còn mặt trên và dưới chác là bác ấy sẽ ngồi nạo cho phẳng chuẩn đây kakaka

----------


## ppgas

> Cắt thôi thì cạnh không đẹp đâu à, mà sắt thì bề mặt cũng không phẳng lắm.. cụ cần phẳng thì chịu khó nạo nhé.


Cụ cứ cắt giúp 2 miếng vậy là nhất rồi, còn lại em lo...  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật vài hình ảnh..

----------

Gamo, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

nghe tiếng thật là sót, hy sinh 03 con dao vì tội nhai sắt  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, nhatson, solero

----------


## anhcos

Dao mòn quá rồi, mà bàn này kẹp phôi kiểu gì đó CKD.

----------


## ahdvip

> Dao mòn quá rồi, mà bàn này kẹp phôi kiểu gì đó CKD.


502 thần thánh đó anh.  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## maxx.side

Ghê quá, tiêu đề là PCB mà nhìn thì như Xe tăng, dư lực ghê gớm, Cỡ này là PCB dc rồi nè  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Như mục tiêu đề ra ban đầu, ngoài PCB thì nó còn phải xơi nhôm nữa ạ.
Mà mỗi lần làm một lần khó, thời gian làm thì cũng vậy nên thôi cứ cho nó dày lên tí xíu, mai mốt khỏi phải nuối tiếc. Còn nó ăn được cái gì thì.. từ từ mới biết được. Còn phụ thuộc vào độ cứng cả hệ, công suất cũng như chất lượng spindle nữa.

Update thêm cái clip

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhcos

> 502 thần thánh đó anh.


Chơi vậy sau mỗi lần vệ sinh mặt bàn chắc cũng chua lắm à.

----------


## ahdvip

> Chơi vậy sau mỗi lần vệ sinh mặt bàn chắc cũng chua lắm à.


có gì đâu mà chua anh, mặt bàn đó bằng gang, anh đổ keo lên phay xong anh lấy đồ cạo là nó bong ra miếng miếng hết à, qua trọng lúc đầu phải vệ sinh sạch cho nó dính kìa.

----------


## ahdvip

> Như mục tiêu đề ra ban đầu, ngoài PCB thì nó còn phải xơi nhôm nữa ạ.
> Mà mỗi lần làm một lần khó, thời gian làm thì cũng vậy nên thôi cứ cho nó dày lên tí xíu, mai mốt khỏi phải nuối tiếc. Còn nó ăn được cái gì thì.. từ từ mới biết được. Còn phụ thuộc vào độ cứng cả hệ, công suất cũng như chất lượng spindle nữa.
> 
> Update thêm cái clip


Kỳ này thì em nó banh bạc đạn chắc rồi,  :Big Grin:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Đức nghĩ sao nó banh bạc ? không gãy dao thì thôi chứ sao nữa. Em nhớ máy em làm hơi bị cứng , chạy chẳng cảm nhận độ rung gì cả , như vậy chế độ ăn dao mỏng và chậm quá nên mòn dao nhanh . Giảm tốc độ quay hay feedrate phải nhanh hơn nữa , ăn sâu ngập me dao luôn cho đỡ tốn công á cho nó giống higd speed machining hen

----------


## blueocean

Bác CKD kỹ gớm. Mấy cái mặt cạnh này e là em mài tay cho cho khỏi lem nhem là đc goài, chỉ phay những chỗ cần thiết phải phay thui  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Trình em kém nên mài hoài mà nó cứ uốn lượn, sợ mọi người nhìn nó lại tưởng là đường sắt trên không ngoài HN, lại bảo em thuê thầu Trung Quốc. Vậy nên em cố đưa lên máy làm cho thẳng tí ạ.

Update clip.. phay mặt

----------

doanthienthinh, rakonheli.vn

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha này kỹ gớm. Cha CKD mà ở Xì Gòn thì chắc anh em qua nhờ tối ngày

----------


## CKD

Sau bao nhiêu khâu chuẩn bị, khi lắp vào thì như vầy....
Bệnh *kệ* nó tái phát nên thôi, chấp nhận vậy, dung sai tương đối 0.5‰, mai mốt xử cái mặt bàn sau.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ahdvip

> chú Đức nghĩ sao nó banh bạc ? không gãy dao thì thôi chứ sao nữa. Em nhớ máy em làm hơi bị cứng , chạy chẳng cảm nhận độ rung gì cả , như vậy chế độ ăn dao mỏng và chậm quá nên mòn dao nhanh . Giảm tốc độ quay hay feedrate phải nhanh hơn nữa , ăn sâu ngập me dao luôn cho đỡ tốn công á cho nó giống higd speed machining hen


ko tin để đó mà coi, con này nó nóng lên mỡ nó chảy hết, đợt trước em chạy mấy miếng nhôm có nói với anh rồi, đợt này ko bơm mỡ nó banh chắc, anh ko muốn banh thì alo kêu bơm mỡ đi chứ đừng ở đó mà ... nhá, kakaka

----------


## ahdvip

> Sau bao nhiêu khâu chuẩn bị, khi lắp vào thì như vầy....
> Bệnh *kệ* nó tái phát nên thôi, chấp nhận vậy, dung sai tương đối 0.5‰, mai mốt xử cái mặt bàn sau.


5% chứ ở đó mà 0,5ngàn   :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

> 5% chứ ở đó mà 0,5ngàn


lừa đảo  :Cool:  thêm 1 miếng giấy dưới cột là vừa đủ

----------


## Nam CNC

cây thước này vuông cạnh chứ có phẳng đâu mà bày đặt dò hehehe , bị chém đáng đời.

----------


## CKD

> 5% chứ ở đó mà 0,5ngàn


*Sai số tương đối* mà chú.
Chú nghĩ sao? 0.04mm cho khoảng cách 80mm, đồng nghĩa với 0.05 cho khoảng cách 100mm. Vậy sai số tương đối là 0.05/100 không phải là 0.0005 (0.5‰) là gì?
*Sai số tuyệt đối* là 0.05mm (cũng cho bài test ở trên), với sai số tuyệt đối mà ghi 5%mm thì không được chính xác lắm hoặc có thể bị hiểu sai nhé.

Bạn nào còn chưa rỏ về sai số tuyệt đối và sai số tương đối thì xem thêm ở đây nhé.




> lừa đảo  thêm 1 miếng giấy dưới cột là vừa đủ


Thế này là thế nào nhỉ?

Ai lừa ai nhỉ? và lừa thế nào?
"thêm miếng giấy dưới cột là đủ".. chắc là nói về mình rồi. Vì sp này của mình mà. Vậy xin hỏi.. mình lừa như vậy để làm gì?




> cây thước này vuông cạnh chứ có phẳng đâu mà bày đặt dò hehehe , bị chém đáng đời.


Về giải pháp & cách thực hiện thì là vậy... Còn cây thước có thật sự phẳng hay không thì không có gì kiểm tra được nên tạm xem là phẳng. Nó được chế tạo bằng thép gió, đã được mài tất cả các mặt, dùng thước có du xích đến 0.01 đo độ dày thì thấy chuẩn.
Mà bảo vuông thì cũng không tin lắm đâu.. hàng của chị na mà. Ngặt cái trong tay chỉ có cây này có thể nói là ngon nhất, nên chẵng còn lựa chọn nào khác.

----------

Mr.L, Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

Em sợ bác thật, lệch có 5 vạch, miếng đế cột bé tẹo, thời gian bác quay video đủ để bác tháo cây dài ra, mang ra hè ngồi mài mài xuống nền xi măng 1 phút 30s là đủ để đi tong 5 vạch.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thế này là thế nào nhỉ?
> 
> Ai lừa ai nhỉ? và lừa thế nào?
> "thêm miếng giấy dưới cột là đủ".. chắc là nói về mình rồi. Vì sp này của mình mà. Vậy xin hỏi.. mình lừa như vậy để làm gì?


tớ quote bài cậu àh  :Cool:  lạ thật đấy  :Confused:

----------


## CKD

@terminaterx300
_Xin lỗi! Mình xin làm rỏ tí._
Thế ý bác "lừa đảo" là thế nào? Nếu bảo phải quote, thì bác đã quote bài của chú ahdvip, không lẽ bác bảo chú ấy? Cũng không đúng.. vì mình nghĩ chú ấy chỉ không để ý tới cái % là gì thôi.
Bác có thể cho mình rỏ được không? Chứ kiệm lời quá khó hiểu, mình lại nhạy cảm nên nghĩ bâng quơ rồi.

@Tuấn
Thế con C của cụ.. cũng có vài vạch mà cụ lại test trên quãng đường dài ơi là dài so với của em. Vậy mà cụ vẫn băn khoăn suốt đấy thôi.

Khi có đủ đồ chơi, khâu cuối sẽ lắp & ca líp lại. Lúc đó như thế nào rồi mới biết ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

đối tượng đứng đầu bây giờ bị Gato lắm , hehehe , em im không dám đưa lên cái gì nữa , level anh em dạo này lên cao quá.

5 vạch ? cái trục X nằm ngang có thể chỉnh lên cao thêm 1 tẹo về phía nhảy vạch thôi chứ khó gì , chưa có lock ốc hết đo làm chi ? giả bộ 5 vạch sau đó lấy cái xà beng cạo cạo rồi chơi cái video không nhảy cho nó đỉnh hả ? lực của chú quá dư cho cái vụ này rồi giả bộ làm gà em như cha Gà con hả ?

----------


## Gamo

Ráp xong còn bộ trượt hộp nào dư thì tặng lại tau nhé :x :x :x

----------


## Tuấn

> đối tượng đứng đầu bây giờ bị Gato lắm , hehehe , em im không dám đưa lên cái gì nữa , level anh em dạo này lên cao quá.
> 
> 5 vạch ? cái trục X nằm ngang có thể chỉnh lên cao thêm 1 tẹo về phía nhảy vạch thôi chứ khó gì , chưa có lock ốc hết đo làm chi ? giả bộ 5 vạch sau đó lấy cái xà beng cạo cạo rồi chơi cái video không nhảy cho nó đỉnh hả ? lực của chú quá dư cho cái vụ này rồi giả bộ làm gà em như cha Gà con hả ?


He he cụ nói chính xác roài. Cái vai lão này làm cẩn thận lắm, nhìn như lão ấy bôi mực kiểm tra còn dính tí xanh xanh. Chắc định động viên lính mới như em thui mờ 

Sau này làm quen với máy cnc rồi, em có muốn chế mấy con chuyên dụng hành trình 100-200 chắc cũng nhàn hơn chế con đầu tiên

----------


## terminaterx300

lừa đảo = lừa tình + đảo điên  :Cool: 

hơi kiêm lời tý nhưng nó cô súc = cô đọng + súc tích  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vietnamcnc

> @Tuấn
> Thế con C của cụ.. cũng có vài vạch mà cụ lại test trên quãng đường dài ơi là dài so với của em. Vậy mà cụ vẫn băn khoăn suốt đấy thôi.
> 
> Khi có đủ đồ chơi, khâu cuối sẽ lắp & ca líp lại. Lúc đó như thế nào rồi mới biết ạ.


Bác Tuấn có con C... bé tí vài vạch và dài ơi là dài!





> He he cụ nói chính xác roài. Cái vai lão này làm cẩn thận lắm, nhìn như lão ấy bôi mực kiểm tra còn dính tí xanh xanh. Chắc định động viên lính mới như em thui mờ ������
> 
> Sau này làm quen với máy cnc rồi, em có muốn chế mấy con chuyên dụng hành trình 100-200 chắc cũng nhàn hơn chế con đầu tiên ������


Cái ấy là mực bút lông dầu hắn tô lên để vạch dấu khoan lỗ đấy bác ạ!
Vì vạch trên nền sắt hơi khó thấy... lúc này CKD lưng đã còng... mắt đã mờ...

----------

CBNN, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

@terminaterx300
Ok bác ạ. Vì gần đây có nhiều hiện tượng "lừa" nên mình nhạy cảm với từ này lắm.. Cũng chỉ tại bác kiệm lời nên mình mới hiểu sai ý  :Smile: .

@Nam CNC, Tuấn, vinamcnc
Cái vụ calibrate này không phải là giả bộ gà hay không. Mà quả thật là lần đầu làm kỹ đến như vậy. Trước giờ toàn kiểm tra ke gốc, kiểm tra vặn khung máy. Còn cái vụ mặt nó có chuẩn với XY hay không thì:
- Máy nhỏ thì đo tạm tạm, lệch vài dem vẫn Ok. Nếu yêu cầu cao hơn thì tiến hành phả mặt.
- Với máy lớn cho gỗ thì chỉ kéo thước lá kiểm tra. Không hề dùng tới đồng hồ so. Sau đó muốn ngon thì lót miếng MDF lên rồi phả mặt tiếp.
- Với máy Plasma thì bỏ luôn cái vụ so mặt kiều này. Muốn cái gì thì THC nó lo dùm.

Mực màu xanh xanh là em quét lên để dể nhìn, dễ lấy dấu. Mắt em vẫn 10/10 nhưng hay nhòm nhòm trong tối nên em phải dưỡng nó vào lúc sáng.

Nghe gợi ý của các cụ.. em không mài mà chêm thêm, cắt một khúc thước lá (dày 0.1mm) chêm vào. Giờ thì nó như vầy.

----------

cuong, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> lúc này CKD lưng đã còng... mắt đã mờ...


Em nghe bác Nam CPC hay ai đấy bẩu : cụ CKD có cái nhà chưa dùng đến bèn cho mấy em sinh viên thuê ở trọ. Chả hỉu cụ này làm cái giề mờ hôm khai báo tạm trú tạm vắng bên phường, trong mục quan hệ với chủ nhà, mấy em này khai : tuần 2 lần.

Kinh thật, ngần ấy em mà tuần 2 lần thì còng lưng là đúng rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê quá trình anh em bây giờ không thèm chơi vạch nữa mà chơi tới mi cờ rô không á . Em bó tay .

----------


## cuong

làm cái chi mà máy nhỏ , yêu cầu cứng vững lại còn chính xác a rứa hè?

----------


## CKD

> làm cái chi mà máy nhỏ , yêu cầu cứng vững lại còn chính xác a rứa hè?


Mục tiêu đã nói ở đầu chủ đề rồi đó bạn. Tại tiện thì làm vậy thôi, thêm tí chiều dày cũng không thêm bao nhiêu tiền phôi hết. Chủ yếu mất thời gian khâu gia công thôi.

Tạm tính phần cơ.
- Mua phôi sắt 28mm hết 400K.
- Mua phôi nhôm 500K.
- Tổn hao 03 cây dao HSS, 1 cây hợp kim. Ước lượng khoảng 400K.
- Các bộ trượt mua thiếu  :Smile:  và được bạn tốt tặng  :Wink: . Coupling chắc 100K/cái
- Ốc vít, sơn các loại v.v....

----------


## CKD

Bổ xung vài hình ảnh tiến độ.. đến đây thì chắc phải chậm chậm rồi. Lại có việc quan trọng phải lo.......

Gá gá, ướm ướm












Cái kẹp sờ pín còn chờ hoàn thiện.

----------

anhcos, cuong, Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

phay nhôm gì mà ko bóng loáng gì hết vậy, thua em  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Hic hic. Tại cái máy ảnh nó rỏ quá đó.. chứ mắt anh tù mù, thấy nó bóng hới hà. Hay tại spindle bị rơ ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

chém gió , ông Đức thì phay mặt , liếm cạnh , còn chú CKD thì cắt đứt , nhôm nó dày như thế không chịu phun mạnh nước , mở rãnh rộng ra nên nó lăm nhăm như thế thôi, quan trọng cái kích thước đúng là ok , còn muốn đẹp mua dao xịn đê , chú CKD ăn sắt thép mòn me hết bà nó rồi vậy mà tiết kiệm chơi thêm miếng nhôm cho cho nó xấu.

----------

cuong

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhanh như gió vậy cụ chắc ngày mai nữa là đập chai sâm banh khánh thành rồi

----------


## anhcos

Kụ Nam chắc chưa nắm rõ tình hình, phay thì bóng rồi, sẵn đang cầm dao nhưng nghĩ tới mấy lời chém gió nên gõ xuống vết nó thành vậy đó chứ.

----------


## ahdvip

> chém gió , ông Đức thì phay mặt , liếm cạnh , còn chú CKD thì cắt đứt , nhôm nó dày như thế không chịu phun mạnh nước , mở rãnh rộng ra nên nó lăm nhăm như thế thôi, quan trọng cái kích thước đúng là ok , còn muốn đẹp mua dao xịn đê , chú CKD ăn sắt thép mòn me hết bà nó rồi vậy mà tiết kiệm chơi thêm miếng nhôm cho cho nó xấu.


giỡn anh, em phay miếng 20 li cắt đứt chứ cạnh gì, chỉ có là em phay tinh 0,1 thôi.  :Big Grin: 
Giỡn ảnh chơi thôi chứ thấy mấy cái vết đó giống vết giấy nhám hơn, có cái kẹp spindle với cái đế Z là hơi tưng dao ^^

----------


## CKD

Định chuyển thành dự án treo vì có việc khác phải lo.. nhưng lâu lâu phải update chút, không nó rỉ sét hết  :Smile: 

Với spindle mát rượi

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

ATC mini đang trên đường về cần thơ , nhớ test sao cho nó chạy nhé , anh ngu nên bó tay hehehe.

----------


## CKD

Vừa đo đạt xong atc của đại ca nè. Thông số thế này.
- fre: 1000Hz.
- R: 1.5om
- L: 0.3mH

Với mớ thông số này thì.. áp nhỏ lắm đây. Có ai gợi ý giúp áp và dòng định mức cho nó không?

Đi cafe với cụ google rồi mà chưa hiệu quả.. tình thế này chắc phải đi đêm với cụ quá.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chạy rồi pa, khảong 1000hz 60v như pa nói. Lâu lâu được 1 con spindle xịn, was sướng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

hehehe , thôi thì 2 chú 2 con , còn 1 con bán gỡ vốn chứ . Ai quan tâm spindle mạch in hú em , con này nó chạy bạc đạn chứ không phải air bearing nhé , biến tần TQ thần thành EMHEATER vậy mới ghê, em bái phục mấy chu china quá đi thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lâu lâu tháy cha Nam đẹp chai dễ sợ.

Dọc đường về tao nghĩ 60v 1000hz chắc vẫn chưa đúng vì còn rung. Hồi test lại mới được.

----------


## anhxco

> hehehe , thôi thì 2 chú 2 con , còn 1 con bán gỡ vốn chứ . Ai quan tâm spindle mạch in hú em , con này nó chạy bạc đạn chứ không phải air bearing nhé , biến tần TQ thần thành EMHEATER vậy mới ghê, em bái phục mấy chu china quá đi thôi.


Mấy bác cứ chém làm e thèm ghê,mà mặt mủi nó thế nào các bác!
@NamCNC: inbox dùm e đc k a Namspin!
Thanks

----------


## CKD

> Hehe, chạy rồi pa, khảong 1000hz 60v như pa nói. Lâu lâu được 1 con spindle xịn, was sướng


Pa nào phán mà hay thế nhỉ?
60k rpm... phải kiếm dao xịn hơn nữa mới được.

----------


## Gamo

Cha nào leo cây cao vậy ta? Ngáp phải ruồi á  :Big Grin: 

Nhưng mà hình như 60v 1000Hz gấn đúng chứ chưa đúng, có công thức nào tính ra được V/F cho chính xác ko?

----------


## CKD

> Cha nào leo cây cao vậy ta? Ngáp phải ruồi á 
> 
> Nhưng mà hình như 60v 1000Hz gấn đúng chứ chưa đúng, có công thức nào tính ra được V/F cho chính xác ko?


Cafe với cụ gút thì được trả lời như vậy. Còn tính á.. với mấy cái thông số ở trên thì dòng & áp hơi bị đặt biệt á.
Đê tối có free time rủ cụ gút đi đêm xem có cải thiện tình hình không? Mà chẵng biết cụ test kiểu gì chứ em chạy êm như ru

----------


## terminaterx300

> hehehe , thôi thì 2 chú 2 con , còn 1 con bán gỡ vốn chứ . Ai quan tâm spindle mạch in hú em , con này nó chạy bạc đạn chứ không phải air bearing nhé , biến tần TQ thần thành EMHEATER vậy mới ghê, em bái phục mấy chu china quá đi thôi.


con giống precise sc3063 mà chạy động bộ hả, tính ra thì lực sẽ ngon hơn con ko đồng bộ :v

----------


## Gamo

> Cafe với cụ gút thì được trả lời như vậy. Còn tính á.. với mấy cái thông số ở trên thì dòng & áp hơi bị đặt biệt á.
> Đê tối có free time rủ cụ gút đi đêm xem có cải thiện tình hình không? Mà chẵng biết cụ test kiểu gì chứ em chạy êm như ru


Hehe, quay cái clip đi :x :x :x Để xem nó với cục vàng của lão Nam thì con nào ngon hơn :x :x :x

----------


## Nam CNC

Nguồn clip từ chú CKD ,bác Anhxco quan tâm cỡ nào hehehehe.




thank kiu CKD và Gà mờ cho em thấy nó quay ,thế là 2 bác là nhất rồi, còn 1 con cuối em suy nghĩ , thôi bán làm gì giữ lại làm spindle điêu khắc kim loại hơi bị đỉnh à.

----------

anhcos, hung1706, maxx.side, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Tao vẫn thích cái con quay mà êm như ko quay của mày hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

> Nguồn clip từ chú CKD ,bác Anhxco quan tâm cỡ nào hehehehe.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyfdNJUYEck
> 
> thank kiu CKD và Gà mờ cho em thấy nó quay ,thế là 2 bác là nhất rồi, còn 1 con cuối em suy nghĩ , thôi bán làm gì giữ lại làm spindle điêu khắc kim loại hơi bị đỉnh à.


Thèm thì thèm thật mà phải coi "hỏa lực" có đủ để "đá" em nó không  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

hiện tại có 3 chú quan tâm làm em ngại quá đi , xin lỗi chú CKD vì tung tăng trong thớt này, chú test chi cho anh em quá hớp ... để em làm vệ sinh nó lại rồi tính tiếp .

----------


## Gamo

Ủa con này chỉ có dân làm PCB mới khoái thôi chứ?

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thêm 1 chú nữa là 4 mạng đang quan tâm nha đại ca Nam CNC ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình cũng đang quan tâm nữa chứ  :Big Grin:  xem cái dutút nó chạy ngon nhỉ, nếu mà trong tầm tay là bốc liền nếu để hớ hên  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

con này chịu khó săn tìm thêm collet trên tao bao thì quá ok , collet kẹp dao tối đa của nó là 6mm , hiện tại đang kẹp dao 3.175mm đúng hệ mạch in.

Em nó thay dao tự động ATC , giải nhiệt nước , 60000rpm, 0.9kw , made in germany , còn các thông số khác liên quan 2 chú CKD và Gamo đang tìm hiểu thêm , thấy test ở 60v hay 50V lên 1000hz quá xá dữ , mà mấy con biến tần TQ 1000hz lái nó ngọt sớt luôn mới ghê.


Thấy nhiều anh em quan tâm , chắc em suy nghĩ nên đưa nó vào diện đấu giá , lấy giá vốn , còn vượt giá trị em hiến cho diễn đàn hen.... bảo đảm giá khởi điểm trong tầm tay thôi , 1/2 giá con TQ nhé , em cũng có mấy em khác rồi nên nhượng lại cho anh em khác , thấy em này em mua rẻ nhất nên lấy ra bán cho anh em dễ mua , chứ mấy con kia anh em chửi em khùng à.

----------

anhxco, thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nữa giá con TQ thì để đấy em hốt nhá, mai qua hốt liền. Nhất cự li, nhì tốc độ em có đủ hahaha

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đấu giá đi chứ ko là có 4 bác giết cha Nam á :x :x :x 

Em khoái nó là thay dao tự động ATC, 60000rpm => phay mạch xong tự động thay mũi khoan xử luôn, đỡ mất công. Bạc ceramic nên ko cần khí nén. Chỉ có cái tội duy nhất là chưa bằng cục vàng lão Nam giấu về công suất & độ êm.

----------

hung1706, Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Hiu hiu khổ nỗi là máu em lúc nào cũng cạn, đấu giá là thua chắc  :Big Grin: .
Tiện thể em đang tính mần 1 con mini như cụ CKD vì có 3 bộ combo ray 15 + vitme 15 bước 20 hành trình 500mm nên tính đu theo cho con này lên dàn hỏa thiêu luôn kaka

----------


## anhxco

> con này chịu khó săn tìm thêm collet trên tao bao thì quá ok , collet kẹp dao tối đa của nó là 6mm , hiện tại đang kẹp dao 3.175mm đúng hệ mạch in.
> 
> Em nó thay dao tự động ATC , giải nhiệt nước , 60000rpm, 0.9kw , made in germany , còn các thông số khác liên quan 2 chú CKD và Gamo đang tìm hiểu thêm , thấy test ở 60v hay 50V lên 1000hz quá xá dữ , mà mấy con biến tần TQ 1000hz lái nó ngọt sớt luôn mới ghê.
> 
> 
> Thấy nhiều anh em quan tâm , chắc em suy nghĩ nên đưa nó vào diện đấu giá , lấy giá vốn , còn vượt giá trị em hiến cho diễn đàn hen.... bảo đảm giá khởi điểm trong tầm tay thôi , 1/2 giá con TQ nhé , em cũng có mấy em khác rồi nên nhượng lại cho anh em khác , thấy em này em mua rẻ nhất nên lấy ra bán cho anh em dễ mua , chứ mấy con kia anh em chửi em khùng à.


Hì, sao chưa thấy đấu giá bác!? Em thì sức có hạn nhưng sẻ theo trong khả năng.

----------


## CKD

Dự án tạm dừng vì phải dành thời gian cho việc quan trọng hơn. Nêu úp bản vẽ lên, không thì chủ đề nó chìm mất.
Có đính kèm file DXF, chưa hoàn thiện lắm.. nhưng gần như đủ thông tin cho mỗi chi tiết.

----------

cuong, phungduchiep, ppgas

----------


## Mr.L

Chen ngang tí xíu. PCB mill thì phải như này  :Smile: 





Nguồn http://www.accuratecnc.com/

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, conga, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Mr .L   liệu hồn với tui đó , 1 đống combo tui đưa chắc cũng hơn 6 tháng rồi mà chưa thấy tăm hơi gì cả , hết tuần này mà không có cái gì báo cáo thì tui lấy về bán quách nó luôn cho rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... lấy về bán cho tau :x :x :x

----------


## conga

Uầy,, bác ML. kiếm dc con máy ngon thế. mà dòng cho PCB này gầm thấp nhầy...hihi. Đẹp thế ko biết lại còn thay dao nữa chứ. huhu!

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, máy kích thước nhỏ, chừng 30kg, vít me bước 5, phay pcb tốc độ nhanh thì mình nên chơi alphastep hay dc servo hay dc brushless servo? Nếu AC servo 100W thì có đủ ko các cụ đẹp giai?

----------


## nhatson

chạy tốc độ cao, em quan tâm tk cơ khí + controller rồi mới tới motor
dartron chạy cũng ko nhanh

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà tại sao vậy bác Linh đẹp giai? :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

motor chỉ chiếm 30%, 30% hiển nhiên ko làm thay đổi được 70% còn lại

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy mạch in thì chi tiết be xíu và chằng chịt nên :

--- Dùng dao nhỏ , khoan nhỏ
--- Phíp tấm dạng mỏng rất khó gá đặt chuẩn , rất khó phẳng nếu không có cái chân không hay băng keo 2 mặt gì đó.

-do đó chạy nhanh , muốn nhanh thật sự trong trong cái mạch in này thì phần cơ khí phải rất ngon , là nhẹ nhưng phải cứng , muốn nhanh trong khoản hẹp thì gia tốc cài đặt rất cao , gia tốc cao mà khung máy nặng thì thôi rồi , máy nhảy đùng đùng vì rung do quán tính dẫn đến dễ gãy mủi dao nhỏ, nên trong trường hợp này cứng và nhẹ là ưu tiên.
-Spindle tốc độ cao rất cần cho mạch in , vì cái gì cũng nhỏ và nhiều , nên càng nhanh càng tốt , dao cụ phải đúng hệ mạch in mới có tuổi thọ khi ăn phíp sợi thuỷ tinh có lớp đồng đỏ mỏng.
- Sau khi thoả mãn 2 điều trên thì tìm hiểu hệ controller là điều khiển như thế nào là tối ưu , về vận tốc , gia tốc cách đi các vòng tua, khúc tròn dựa trên phần cơ khí đã có .... từ đó có thông số phù hợp thì tìm được con động cơ gì là phù hợp thôi.


   -- Datron nó chậm em nghĩ điều đó hợp lí , vì nó vừa khoan và vừa phay , con spindle đó đạt 40Krpm thôi , muốn nhanh hơn cũng khó , hình như cái video ấy nó dựa trên con máy gì đó mà nó chơi đủ thứ chứ không phải được làm ra chuyên cho mạch in.

--- từ trước đến giờ anh em chơi toàn điêu khắc gỗ , chạy có 1 chiều là chủ yếu nên tốc độ cứ cao ơi là cao , thử chuyển qua phay part hay chi tiết kỹ thuật xem , để đạt độ chính xác mà các bác đạt 2000 mm/min thì là đại ca rồi , mà chạy các chi tiết kim loại be bé nữa , dao tầm 2mm trở xuống thì các bác chơi được 1000-1500mm/min thì cũng thuộc hàng sư phụ.

----------

Gamo, hungdn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thía các bác có gợi ý về thiết kế khung nào đẹp, dễ làm cho dân làm biếng ngoài thiết kế xấu hoắc của CKD hem? :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

Em thì chã có nghề ngỗng gì nên chẵng dám phán bừa. Lâu lâu chém hên nên nó trúng.
Chậm hay nhanh.. phải tùy vào điều kiện và nhu cầu cụ thể. Chứ thực tế gia công ở VN trước giờ em thấy toàn chạy chậm. Trừ gần đây xuất hiện mấy dòng được gọi là HSM gì đó có thể nói là nhanh chút xíu. Mà tậu HSM mà không mua soft với mức tương đương thì cũng trả giá bằng dao thôi.
Khái niệm này với ngành gỗ cũng sai bét. Vì ngành gỗ thấy đầu tư phải cực rẻ, chạy phải cực chuẩn và nhanh. Cái này nó luôn nghịch lý mà ai cung đòi phải có. Nên suy cho cùng, cái này CKD cho là chém gió thôi.

Quay lại chủ đề PCB. Như clip cụ NS đăng, nó xuất G bằng gì không biết, nhưng thấy không giống PCB to G-Code.
Cái máy CKD làm cũng chỉ là làm, không kì vọng chạy nhanh hay chính xác phần nghìn gì (cái clip cân chỉnh với đồng hồ 1/1000 chỉ là thể hiện phương pháp thực hiện).

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Em thì chã có nghề ngỗng gì nên chẵng dám phán bừa. Lâu lâu chém hên nên nó trúng.
> Chậm hay nhanh.. phải tùy vào điều kiện và nhu cầu cụ thể. Chứ thực tế gia công ở VN trước giờ em thấy toàn chạy chậm. Trừ gần đây xuất hiện mấy dòng được gọi là HSM gì đó có thể nói là nhanh chút xíu. Mà tậu HSM mà không mua soft với mức tương đương thì cũng trả giá bằng dao thôi.
> Khái niệm này với ngành gỗ cũng sai bét. Vì ngành gỗ thấy đầu tư phải cực rẻ, chạy phải cực chuẩn và nhanh. Cái này nó luôn nghịch lý mà ai cung đòi phải có. Nên suy cho cùng, cái này CKD cho là chém gió thôi.
> 
> Quay lại chủ đề PCB. Như clip cụ NS đăng, nó xuất G bằng gì không biết, nhưng thấy không giống PCB to G-Code.
> Cái máy CKD làm cũng chỉ là làm, không kì vọng chạy nhanh hay chính xác phần nghìn gì (cái clip cân chỉnh với đồng hồ 1/1000 chỉ là thể hiện phương pháp thực hiện).


tiêu chuẩn làm PCB là dùng file gerber ah
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerber_format

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## n_v_hiep

http://www.neo7cnc.com/images/mini/mini005.jpg

bác cho hỏi cái đầu khoan như trong hình mua ở đâu dc vậy bác, cảm ơn

----------


## jimmyli

cái đó là máy mài cầm tay loại Dremel bán đầy trên thị trường đó

----------

n_v_hiep

----------


## Gamo

Em có bộ Dremel 3000 này, xài tay thì ngon á. Nhưng nó ko phải là spindle nên ko êm, giá đắt (khoảng 1.2tr-3tr/bộ, em ko nhớ chính xác), khó kiếm dao phù hợp cho phay mạch => tóm lại là đừng mua nếu bác làm CNC pcb mill

Nếu bác tính đi theo con đường đau khổ này thì mua quách con spindle Chị Na giá 2tr chạy ngon hơn nhiều. Còn tiết kiệm thì mua con spindle DC 48v, giá chừng 1tr.

----------

n_v_hiep

----------


## n_v_hiep

> Em có bộ Dremel 3000 này, xài tay thì ngon á. Nhưng nó ko phải là spindle nên ko êm, giá đắt (khoảng 1.2tr-3tr/bộ, em ko nhớ chính xác), khó kiếm dao phù hợp cho phay mạch => tóm lại là đừng mua nếu bác làm CNC pcb mill
> 
> Nếu bác tính đi theo con đường đau khổ này thì mua quách con spindle Chị Na giá 2tr chạy ngon hơn nhiều. Còn tiết kiệm thì mua con spindle DC 48v, giá chừng 1tr.


bộ này mua ở đâu vậy bác , nó gắn dao vào như thế nào, chạy liên tục dc lâu không , cảm ơn bác
à mà gắn dao vào nó đảo nhiều không, run out khoảng bao nhiêu

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, google là ra. Ở VN bán đầy mà bác
http://www.handheld.com.vn/threads/m...dremel.348658/

Nó có con ốc ở đầu để đổi dao, chạy liên tục tốc độ chậm chắc tới tết Congo cũng ko sao. Như em đã nói thì con này ko phải là spindle nên bác đừng mong đợi gì về run out & độ êm. Chạy nhanh rung, collet là dạng đồ chơi, dao dài cắm vào là lắc lắc lắc... Nhưng trong thiết bị handheld dành cho hobbyist thì Dremel nổi tiếng.

----------


## Lenamhai

Nói chung dremill thì chỉ làm Hobby wood thì OK chứ dùng cho các máy độ chính xác 0.02 thì nên suy nghĩ loại khác. Mấy con này mình chỉ dùng để mài hoặc đánh bóng thôi. Chạy thì ồn. Run out lớn độ bền thì < 200h

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật thêm cái clip test



Và sp của pcb mini mill cho nó có chút tiến độ

Agrylic engraving
Feed 2400mm/min, Speed 24Krpm
Chạy với dao hơi to 0.6 over 0.05


Chạy lại với dao bé hơn 0.2 over 0.1

----------

anhcos, Gamo, hung1706, ppgas, taih2

----------


## CKD

Clip bát mã.

----------


## Gamo

Oi, tưởng công trình thế kỷ chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hóng lâu quá mới thấy bác CKD test máy. Tính nhẩm thử sai số 0.078mm / 50mm ( 50-(49.928-0.006) )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

giải thích cho tui tại sao chạy 50 còn có 49.92 thôi vậy ? đánh giá được 1 cái là chạy ổn định 10 lần đều đúng tọa độ. 

--- giàn gá đồng hồ so quá bèo .
--- kim đồng hồ so có thể bị nghiêng , phải tìm 1 đồng hồ so khác so cái kim đồng hồ dài song song với trục X thì mới ok hehehehe. 

trong đánh giá thì người ta luôn đánh giá về vị trí 0 có chuẩn hay không thôi chứ so sánh độ dài chuần khá khó khăn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Theo em thấy thì bác CKD gá đồng hồ xong set zero rồi chạy test mà bản thân vitme có rơ 1 tẹo nên có sai số lặp lại. 
Đại khái là đổi chiều xoay thì vitme có rơ nên...không biết rõ do đâu (sai số cơ khí hay sai số phần điện hay cả 2) mà chạy 50 mà ra 49.928, về 0 thì về 0.006 (0.004 min) nên tổng sai số theo khoảng cách là em tính như trên vậy. Em test sai số trên thước quang XYZ thì cũng bị trường hợp jh như vậy, có thể là do gá thước không chuẩn  :Big Grin: 
Bác CKD chắc phải bịt mũi quay cờ-nhíp  :Big Grin: . Em phay mica không tưới nguội nó hăng hăng mùi nhựa cháy, có tưới nguội nó đỡ mùi hơn  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Đâu có cháy đâu mà có mùi dữ vậy bác.
Cơ bản thìn chưa xác định nguyên nhân làm gì. Tuy nhiên có vài vấn đề.
- nếu để motor đứng yên, dùng lực tác động lần lượt 2 chiều thì có sai số dưới 0.02mm
--- lý giải 1: vit me có độ rơ.
--- lý giải 2: dùng khớp nối cao su nên bị đàn hồi.
--- lý giải 3: có thể step yếu.
--- lý giải 4: con số 0.006 có thể đúng là rơ cơ khí.. vì khi zero, xong chạy vào, chạy ra thì xuất hiện 0.006 và duy trì mức đó.

- cái bob nó cũng gây khó dễ cả ngày hôm qua tìm nguyên nhân chạy có sai số. Hôm nay đổi bob khác để chạy mẫu. Bob cũ cần nhiều thời gian để kiểm tra.

Khi có time sẽ test thêm xem dung sai không tải thế nào.
Mà cái chân đồng hồ tệ quá, không biết có ai tài trợ cho bô chân mới cứng, khỏe & chính xác hơn không?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Đừng có mơ ,tớ chỉ có cái cánh tay gá đồng hồ so của japan thôi chứ đế từ thì không.

Bảo đảm sai số do khớp nối và chân so của đồng hồ bị nghiêng, vì ngày trước nghiêng 1 tẹo thì chỉ cần 10mm thì sai số là 5 vạch là bình thường nhưng quan trọng về 0 có chính xác không thôi. Nếu do rơ visme và khớp nối thì so thử 1mm thôi vì rơ là chỉ cần nhích là rơ liền, với khoảng cách 1 mm thì độ nghiêng không ảnh hưởng đáng kể.

mấy cái hộp đó em so độ chính xác rồi nhé , nó chưa rơ vạch nào cả... đẩy thì nhích đồng hồ nhưng khi buông ra thì về 0.

----------


## CKD

Ghét, lấy cái chân đá đồng hồ 0.01 cho nó đở lăn tăn. Chứ chơi 0.001 kiểu gì cũng nhảy.

----------


## hoctap256

https://fbcdn-video-f-a.akamaihd.net...7fce7c22cd4eea

em dựng máy...... nhưng khi test mặt phẳng lại chơi bài dán keo 502 để show lên doa anh em keke

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Kiểu gì kiểu.. làm như vầy cho nó phẳng theo máy

----------


## CKD

Thêm tí chủ quyền cho...... chính chủ

----------


## jimmyli

nhôm 6061 hã anh, nhôm cứng chạy đã ghê, Đà Nẵng toàn nhôm 5052 chạy chán toàn phải tưới nguội  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Người bán bảo 6xxx nhưng mà chẵng biết. Chạy hơi xù mép chút, dùng cước chà qua mới hết.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## CKD

Thử sức với nhôm  :Smile:

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Khoa C3

Chạy chậm quá  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

muốn nhanh như datron hả ? chú khoa chế cho tui xem cái coi , giỡn mặt hả ?

----------


## CKD

Chạy dao 2mm, lưỡi 12mm, 1 me nên chậm cho chắc. Với F400

Thêm cái clip rồi đi ngủ  :Smile: 



Cái này F700  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Thế này là nhận gia công vỏ điện thoại cho Bphone được roài.

----------


## CKD

Tiến hành upgrade thôi.

Agrylic sang nhôm (vì lúc đầu điều kiện gia công hạn chế nên bích bắt motor toàn dùng agrylic, đi cắt laser về ghép lại).
Giờ tự nó có thể gia công part cho nó, nên tiến hành nâng cấp  :Smile: .

Kề vai xem ai cao hơn ai.


Tháo ra thôi, nguyên bản nó thế này.


Ướm thử, thật là tuyệt vời, không thể tin được, vừa khít.


Lỗ nào vào lỗ náy  :Smile:

----------

TLP

----------


## CKD

Đời cũ nó thế này


Đời mới nó thế này






Xa thải máy em này  :Smile: 


Nghĩ ngộ thiệt, thay part nhôm vào thấy cái máy của mình đẹp lung linh quá. Khó hiểu thật.

----------


## Gamo

Cái này là tự sướng  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Cái này là tự sướng


Cũng đúng.. tự sướng nó mới vui cụ ạ.
Mà nghĩ lại buồn cho ai có máy.. mà chẵng dám làm gì, chẵng dám khoe nhỉ cụ Gà  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  hí hí.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cái này là CKD xài servo hay step vậy?

----------


## CKD

> Ủa, cái này là CKD xài servo hay step vậy?


Em cũng chẵng biết nó kêu là gì nữa cụ ạ. Chỉ biết đã lắp cho em nó là:
- Leafboy77 AKZ250 Mach3 USB BOB
- 3 Ezi-servo size 42L
- 1 ASD18A-K
- 1 Sunfar 1.5kW VFD

Lúc thì nghe người ta gọi là servo, lúc thì nghe gọi là step like servo  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thía con ASD18A-K để làm giề thía? :x :x :x

----------


## Tran Hoi

> Bổ xung vài hình ảnh tiến độ.. đến đây thì chắc phải chậm chậm rồi. Lại có việc quan trọng phải lo.......
> 
> Gá gá, ướm ướm
> Đính kèm 9734
> 
> Đính kèm 9736
> 
> Đính kèm 9737
> 
> ...


Cho hỏi sao mình có thể tạo được ren ốc vậy.

----------


## CKD

Dùng taro thôi bạn ạ.

----------


## inhainha

Cho hỏi vit của mấy bộ trượt của bác chủ bước mấy vậy ?

----------


## CKD

> Cho hỏi vit của mấy bộ trượt của bác chủ bước mấy vậy ?


Bước 4 & 5 bác ạ

----------

inhainha

----------


## Gamo

Tội lỗi của lão CKD đây  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Em làm gì nên tội vậy cụ Gà...

Chạy rẹt rẹt rồi sai bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái tội làm người khác đua đòi ấy mà.

Chưa biết cơ khí ra sao nhưng điện tử, sau một thời gian quấy rối ku với Nhật Sơn thì chắc ko sai rồi đó  :Big Grin: 

Có điều chưa biết phay mạch in với dao 0.2mm, 200.000 rpm thì tốc độ tối đa theo lý thuyết khoảng bao nhiêu ta?

----------


## CKD

Cụ làm được biến tần 3.3kHz à?
200Krpm thì feed chắc khoảng 10m/min hà.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, biến tần China 3Khz cóa lâu ùi. Mà công thức tính feed rate ra sao ta?

Tau tưởng 1 vòng nó ăn được 0.2x3.14 = 0.628mm. 200,000rpm => 200,000*0.628 = 125600mm/min?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, biến tần China 3Khz cóa lâu ùi. Mà công thức tính feed rate ra sao ta?
> 
> Tau tưởng 1 vòng nó ăn được 0.2x3.14 = 0.628mm. 200,000rpm => 200,000*0.628 = 125600mm/min?


x% của 0.2mm cụ gà ơi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà ới ời , mày cho cái máy chạy tới chạy lui làm gì ????? chịu khó test thêm cái độ chính xác hay sai số của nó bằng cách gắn cái đồng hồ so vào giống cha CKD ở những bài trên đó , thế thì tao mới tin mày làm được cái gì cho ra hồn chứ. Mà quay cái clip gì chằng thèm cho tao xem con động cơ nào? drive nào lái nó , có khi lấy anpha step lái xong nhận của mình hehehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chủ yếu khoe driver thôi pa. Còn chính xác thì có Mr Nam hứa wa canh giùm rồi  :Smile: )

Đùa thôi, post lên cho bà con vào chém ấy mà  :Smile: , câu thread

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, chủ yếu khoe driver thôi pa. Chạy liên tục để xem hết 10 vòng nó có về đúng chỗ ban đầu ko. Còn chính xác thì có Mr Nam hứa wa canh giùm rồi )


giống khoe cái mái nhuk nhik hơn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chui vào đây khoe máy cạnh tranh với CKD chứ  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

Cái máy cụ Gà có gì mà khoe. Cái khung thì chẵng ra gì, motor thì chưa biết motor nào, driver càng chẵng biết made in tự tui hay lụm leadshine hay vexta rồi bảo của mình.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chủ yếu khoe driver thôi

Nhưng tau ko hiểu sao nó rên quá. Thay trượt hộp bằng vít me có ổn hơn ko?

----------


## CKD

Có thấy cái driver nào đâu mag khoe?
Còn chạy thì rống như máy cày, chắc dùng driver lõm nên nó run...

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ghét, bữa nào phải trả thù

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng KR đời cũ nên nó như vậy thôi , tìm cái SKR sẽ ngon hơn , mà làm sao mày tìm ra được ngoài mấy cái tao đang gửi tận Cần Thơ !!!!!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chà chà... hỉu hỉu... mà làm sao xuống tận Cần Thơ lấy SKR về đây >.<

----------


## Tuấn

> Chà chà... hỉu hỉu... mà làm sao xuống tận Cần Thơ lấy SKR về đây >.<


Ra bến xe miền tây bác ạ. Xe Phương trang 30ph/chuyến. Xe khá mới, và quan trọng là hộc để hành lý rất rộng ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, khó là phải bứng cái cây SKR đó bác ợ. Cái cha canh cây đó giữ chặt lắm

----------


## CKD

Sang tuần có lô hàng SKR được bắn về HCM.. cụ Gà có hứng thú thì lo đi tập tạ ngay và luôn đi ạ.

Qua nay online bằng phone.. nên nói hơi ít. Cụ cứ bảo khoe cái driver mà em lào có biết & thấy cái driver nào đâu nè... Cụ cho vài cái hình ảnh hoặc cờ nhíp nào khác hay hơn đi ạ. Không em lại lôi mấy con DC, SKR, driver mách in tự tui.. show lên thì cụ lại tụt hạng nữa đấy ạ  :Smile: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thấy chú khoe làm driver cho anh em xài mà ko thấy đâu hết nên phải vào thread kích lên chứ. Driver made by CKD nghe nói hoài mà có thấy đâu?

Mà cái đám SKR đó về đâu vậy? Q4 hay Cần Thơ?

----------


## Nam CNC

SKR về nhà tao đề làm khung máy in 3D cha, dự án làm ăn của tao đó.

----------


## Mr.L

Thấy mấy đại ca đòi PCB CNC.. mà chẵng thấy clip. Thôi thì xem tạm clip này

----------

haignition, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, con PCB Mill của CKD đâu ùi?

Mà trong clip này, board nó đã đục sẵn 4 lỗ bắt ốc. Nếu mình là người dùng thì 4 lỗ đó tạo ra bằng cách nào?

----------


## anhcos

> Hehe, con PCB Mill của CKD đâu ùi?
> 
> Mà trong clip này, board nó đã đục sẵn 4 lỗ bắt ốc. Nếu mình là người dùng thì 4 lỗ đó tạo ra bằng cách nào?


Dùng con cnc khác ỏ chính nó khoan trước 4 lỗ đó thôi mờ ơi.

----------


## anhcos

Cái đầu màu đỏ trong clip trên mới độc nè cụ Gà, hình như nó đóng lỗ xuyênmạch thì phải.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có phải anh nói là cái đầu mảu đỏ phút 5:58 trở đi ko? Nó là đầu dùng để bắn kem chì.

Vụ bắn 4 lỗ alignment trước mình có giải pháp nào đơn giản ngoài việc dùng 1 con CNC khác để khoan ko ông anh?

Máy này dùng cứ phải thay đầu liên tục, ko rõ có ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác ko?

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Hehe, có phải anh nói là cái đầu mảu đỏ phút 5:58 trở đi ko? Nó là đầu dùng để bắn kem chì.
> 
> Vụ bắn 4 lỗ alignment trước mình có giải pháp nào đơn giản ngoài việc dùng 1 con CNC khác để khoan ko ông anh?
> 
> Máy này dùng cứ phải thay đầu liên tục, ko rõ có ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác ko?


việc định vị theo em có thể fix một góc và dùng kẹp nhanh, khoan lỗ định vị có thể dùng chính con CNC đó khoan luôn mà (dùng băng keo dán xuống bàn để khoan 4 lỗ trước), trong nhà máy em nó có sẵn các gốc tuyệt đối cứ thế mà phang thôi ah.

thay đầu liên tục thì nó cũng phải đồng tâm với spin ah bác, chỉ là set Z ban đầu chính xác ko thôi ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> việc định vị theo em có thể fix một góc và dùng kẹp nhanh, khoan lỗ định vị có thể dùng chính con CNC đó khoan luôn mà (dùng băng keo dán xuống bàn để khoan 4 lỗ trước), trong nhà máy em nó có sẵn các gốc tuyệt đối cứ thế mà phang thôi ah.
> 
> thay đầu liên tục thì nó cũng phải đồng tâm với spin ah bác, chỉ là set Z ban đầu chính xác ko thôi ah


Ủa, nhà máy của bạn làm sản phẩm gì?

@anhcos: em thấy cái video này lâu rồi. Bọn nó thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp thiệt, phim quảng cáo cũng tốt; nhưng dùng chơi thì được, làm ăn chắc chết đói  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, nhà máy của bạn làm sản phẩm gì?
> 
> @anhcos: em thấy cái video này lâu rồi. Bọn nó thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp thiệt, phim quảng cáo cũng tốt; nhưng dùng chơi thì được, làm ăn chắc chết đói


ăn nhau chỗ xài máy và tke sản phẩm ợ

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thì tùy công việc kinh doanh, nhưng máy này có mấy vấn đề sau:
- Tốc độ chậm quá, thời gian là tiền bạc. Con CNC của đa số anh em mình đều nhanh hơn con này nhiều.
- Nhiều tính năng quảng cáo thì hay, nhưng trong clip quảng cáo cố tình bỏ qua phần ko hay: 
Ví dụ việc phải thay đầu trong quá trình dùng rất là bực mình & tốn thời gian; 4 lỗ định vị làm sao tạo rồi dính mạch chỗ định vị thì sao; bắn kem chì thì các linh kiện có chân nhỏ làm sao bắn?

----------


## nhatson

vấn đề là đạn dược thôi cụ gà

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ừa, thế vụ PnP của ông sao rồi?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, ừa, thế vụ PnP của ông sao rồi?


hôm nay có chút tiến triển, mai có time up hình  :Smile:

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Ủa, nhà máy của bạn làm sản phẩm gì?
> 
> @anhcos: em thấy cái video này lâu rồi. Bọn nó thiết kế mẫu mã đẹp thiệt, phim quảng cáo cũng tốt; nhưng dùng chơi thì được, làm ăn chắc chết đói


hì, chỗ em làm họ làm pcb ah, đúng như bác nói, cái khâu qt là định vị, thay tool nó lại ko thể hiện, trình diễn thôi ah, làm ăn thì đói thật, em chưa thấy chỗ nào bắn kem chì kiểu đó^^
nôm na thế này ah, họ dán pcb lên thớt, khoan lỗ dv, sau đo đem nó bỏ vào chỗ có chốt dv, dán viền xung quanh, công nghiệp cũng làm thế ah, cái spindle của có có thêm bộ hút bụi và đè bo, trước khi mũi khoan đi xuống là đã đè rồi ah.

----------

Gamo, haignition

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bọn nó dán viền xung quanh để làm gì hả bác? 
Cái vụ kem chì thì theo mình hiểu có 2 pp: đơn giản thì bắn kem chì nhưng phức tạp, nhiều hoặc làm công nghiệp thì phải dùng stencil? Ngoài ra còn pp nào khác ko?
Nếu làm stencil thì có pp nào nhanh gọn ngoài pp bắn fiber laser ko?

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Ủa, bọn nó dán viền xung quanh để làm gì hả bác? 
> Cái vụ kem chì thì theo mình hiểu có 2 pp: đơn giản thì bắn kem chì nhưng phức tạp, nhiều hoặc làm công nghiệp thì phải dùng stencil? Ngoài ra còn pp nào khác ko?
> Nếu làm stencil thì có pp nào nhanh gọn ngoài pp bắn fiber laser ko?


cơ bản là nó định vị và giữ bằng chốt, nhưng nó dán băng keo xung quanh cho ổn định tránh hiện tương phập phồng nhiều khi spin lên xuống ah.
em cũng biết co stancil gì đó thôi(trong đó cách kéo kem chì có những cách khác nữa), còn phương án gia nhiệt thì có nhiều cách ví dụ như cái này




Cho cái video đơn gian về stencil cho dễ hình dung ah

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, bọn nó dán viền xung quanh để làm gì hả bác? 
> Cái vụ kem chì thì theo mình hiểu có 2 pp: đơn giản thì bắn kem chì nhưng phức tạp, nhiều hoặc làm công nghiệp thì phải dùng stencil? Ngoài ra còn pp nào khác ko?
> Nếu làm stencil thì có pp nào nhanh gọn ngoài pp bắn fiber laser ko?


haiz, spham chả bao giờ thấy > 10pcs mà bày dặt hõi stencil
khua khựa  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

> haiz, spham chả bao giờ thấy > 10pcs mà bày dặt hõi stencil
> khua khựa


Hehe, đi chỗ khác, để tau thỉnh giáo sư phụ Hoàng nào!!!

----------


## CKD

Cụ gà này cái gì cũng ham rồi hố.
Mũi khoan có 0.3 mà đòi khoan sâu 30mm hehe. Có giải pháp cho cụ nè.. mà ứ nói.

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Hehe, đi chỗ khác, để tau thỉnh giáo sư phụ Hoàng nào!!!


ko dám bác, em biết chút chút vào chém cho vui ah ^^

----------


## nhatson

> cơ bản là nó định vị và giữ bằng chốt, nhưng nó dán băng keo xung quanh cho ổn định tránh hiện tương phập phồng nhiều khi spin lên xuống ah.
> em cũng biết co stancil gì đó thôi(trong đó cách kéo kem chì có những cách khác nữa), còn phương án gia nhiệt thì có nhiều cách ví dụ như cái này
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cho cái video đơn gian về stencil cho dễ hình dung ah


ý mr gà hỏi là có pp nào để có thể tự làm cái miếng stencil chứ ko phải là kéo chì stencil thế nào

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Update cho con máy nhỏ, khỏi phải đứng xịt xịt nữa

----------


## sontnt

> Update cho con máy nhỏ, khỏi phải đứng xịt xịt nữa


Cái này thấy có 2 ống, hình như 1 là khí nén 1 là nước tản nhiệt phải ko ạ. Khí nén là ống nhỏ hay ống bự thế bác ? Thanks

----------


## CKD

> Cái này thấy có 2 ống, hình như 1 là khí nén 1 là nước tản nhiệt phải ko ạ. Khí nén là ống nhỏ hay ống bự thế bác ? Thanks


Ống nhỏ là nước
Ống lớn là khí.

----------

GORLAK, huuminhsh, sontnt

----------


## CKD

Có tí hơi và nước vào, chạy khoẻ hơn nhiều. Không phải canh xịt xịt nữa.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon nhẩy , mấy cái combo làm nên cái máy phang nhôm ngon thế..... anh chuyển hết về cần thơ rồi nhé , mau lên 1 cơ sở sản xuất đồ RC nào.

----------


## CKD

> ngon nhẩy , mấy cái combo làm nên cái máy phang nhôm ngon thế..... anh chuyển hết về cần thơ rồi nhé , mau lên 1 cơ sở sản xuất đồ RC nào.


Con này hơi yếu, chỉ phù hợp cho dao 2-3mm. Bắt chạy 6mm cảm giác bị quá sức  :Smile: . Con V2 với double block sẽ cứng hơn nhiều.
Để nâng cấp nó cho đủ đồ chơi rồi trả nó về đúng vị trí PCB của nó.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

bác cho e xin thông số chi tiết giá cả bộ spindle với

----------


## CKD

> bác cho e xin thông số chi tiết giá cả bộ spindle với


Con spindle giá khoảng 3 triệu.
3P 800W 24000rpm phi 65mm ER11

----------


## Mr.L

@a Nam combo dc sử dụng làm gối ôm òi mà hơi ngắn nhờ a Nam kím cho cây nào dài hơn ^^

----------


## Letungquang

> Có tí hơi và nước vào, chạy khoẻ hơn nhiều. Không phải canh xịt xịt nữa.


phay nhôm thây mềm quá nhỉ????????

----------


## GORLAK

Nghe nó gào la cũng dữ quá....

----------


## CKD

Nhỏ mà có võ.

----------


## CKD

Lâu nay cho em nó trần truồng mà phục vụ, vì nghĩ PCB thì phoi có là bao. Nhưng ai ngờ toàn đè ra bắt xơi nhôm. Chạy vẫn vô tư, chỉ tội là làm xong vệ sinh em nó cực quá. Đó là chưa nói đang làm mà mạt nhôm nó dính vào chổ hiểm thì chít.
Hôm nay đã cho em nó mặc váy vào. Nhìn xinh hơn trước rồi các bác ạ.

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, khangscc, mpvmanh

----------


## khangscc

Đại Ka cho em hỏi ống tưới nguội giống của đại ka mua ở đâu nhể, cái chắn bụi nữa

----------


## CKD

Nhập chị na hết, giá rất hạt giẻ.

Mấy miếng cover thì thấy mấy chổ bán vật tư cnc có bán.

----------


## khangscc

Đại ka còn dư cái nào để cho thằng đệ 1 cái với, hôm nào thằng đệ nhập chị na về trả đại ka :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

Trở về đúng với công năng thiết kế.
Show trước cái sản phẩm.
PCB cho dự ớn này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...ll=1#post90127

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Gamo, haignition, maxx.side, ppgas, vusvus

----------


## Bongmayquathem

anh chạy dao gì mà cái rảnh giữa mấy đường mạch bé tý vậy a?

----------


## CKD

> anh chạy dao gì mà cái rảnh giữa mấy đường mạch bé tý vậy a?


Hợp kim, V30o, mũi 0.3.
Đường nhỏ nhất trên mạch còn lại là 0.2mm. Phần lớn đường mạch là 0.6mm.
Lỗ khoan hiện lười thay mũi nên toàn 0.8.
Phay sâu 0.25mm.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Gamo

> Trở về đúng với công năng thiết kế.
> Show trước cái sản phẩm.
> PCB cho dự ớn này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...ll=1#post90127


Ủa, CKD cũng biết phay PCB hả?  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Ủa, CKD cũng biết phay PCB hả?


Biết chứ, hơi bị trùm à  :Smile: . Còn lão thì sao?

----------


## Ga con

Dùng soft gì phay rộng được chỗ trống quanh mấy đường mạch bên trong hay thế anh.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Dùng PCB2Gcode.
Mục isolate điều chỉnh rộng ra thì.. nó trống ra theo.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, haignition

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cái pcb2gcode này dùng cũng khá tiện nếu thiết kế trên eagle. Còn nếu thiết kế trên phần mềm khác thì e thấy Flatcam dùng rất ngon. Miễn phí nữa. Hơn hẵn coppercam

----------

Gamo

----------


## stream

Em thấy 1 số chổ copper nó thừa ra, k biết do mình thiết kế hay là dó cái phần mềm chuyển pcb qua gcode vậy cụ?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

cái đó là do phủ đồng thôi ạ. Nếu để isolate cao thì phần đồng thừa đó ít lại và ngược lại. Nếu ko muốn có phầm thừa đó thì không đổ đồng. Mà ko đổ đồng thì thời gian phay cực lâu. HEhe

----------


## CKD

> Em thấy 1 số chổ copper nó thừa ra, k biết do mình thiết kế hay là dó cái phần mềm chuyển pcb qua gcode vậy cụ?


Tại cái soft đó bác  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

tắt được mà phần phủ ko ăn điện có thể tắt đi

----------


## thienkel

Tại cái soft đó bác

----------


## thienkel

2 bộ trượt bên dưới là Misumi LX30, hành trình 160mm, có nhiều option quá.

----------


## anhcos

Thấy CamBam cũng mở được file gerber và xuất code, CKD thử nghiệm phát xem.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hợp kim, V30o, mũi 0.3.
> Đường nhỏ nhất trên mạch còn lại là 0.2mm. Phần lớn đường mạch là 0.6mm.
> Lỗ khoan hiện lười thay mũi nên toàn 0.8.
> Phay sâu 0.25mm.


bác cho em hỏi khi 2 đường mạch quá gần nhau cỡ 0.31 mà dùng mũi v30 0.3 ăn sâu 0.25thì soft nó tự tính để nhất dao lên hay là nó bỏ luôn ạ ?

----------


## CKD

> bác cho em hỏi khi 2 đường mạch quá gần nhau cỡ 0.31 mà dùng mũi v30 0.3 ăn sâu 0.25thì soft nó tự tính để nhất dao lên hay là nó bỏ luôn ạ ?


Có thể phay được.
Nhưng tốt nhất nên to hơn dao vài dem. Như mình khoảnh cách 2 đường mạch khoảng 0.5-0.6.
Mình đã thử thì khoảng cách 0.4 vẫn chạy được với dao 0.3mm, bé hơn nữa thì chưa thử.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Có thể phay được.
> Nhưng tốt nhất nên to hơn dao vài dem. Như mình khoảnh cách 2 đường mạch khoảng 0.5-0.6.
> Mình đã thử thì khoảng cách 0.4 vẫn chạy được với dao 0.3mm, bé hơn nữa thì chưa thử.


nếu mà 2 đường mạch 0.4 mà sâu 0.25 mà vân chạy được không bị lẹm thì lấy soft khắc dẫu cướp nghề bác nam sờ bim được á kaka

----------


## Daedelus

Chủ đề này hay dữ, đợt trước toàn làm kiểu bàn là với axitsko thôi :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Như hình trên, thì đường mạch 0.3 và phây sâu 0.15

----------

GORLAK, huuminhsh

----------


## CNC.pro

> Từ Y tới X tới Z thì thế này
> Đính kèm 9299
> 
> Đính kèm 9300
> 
> Đính kèm 9301


Em nghĩ bác làm cái đế nguyên khối hình chữ nhật nhìn pro hơn. Cái khung thì em nghĩ với kiểu trục z cao thì làm khung kiểu cabin oto nhìn sẽ đẹp.

----------


## CKD

> Em nghĩ bác làm cái đế nguyên khối hình chữ nhật nhìn pro hơn. Cái khung thì em nghĩ với kiểu trục z cao thì làm khung kiểu cabin oto nhìn sẽ đẹp.


Là thế nào, không hiểu ý bác?
- thế nào là nguyên khối?
- thế nào là cabin oto?

Bác có cái hình minh họa thì hay  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ này lập nick giống nick cụ Ét nhỉ ? đổi nick khác đê

----------


## solero

> Em nghĩ bác làm cái đế nguyên khối hình chữ nhật nhìn pro hơn. Cái khung thì em nghĩ với kiểu trục z cao thì làm khung kiểu cabin oto nhìn sẽ đẹp.


Nguyên cái đế đó hình chữ nhật thì trả tiền phôi và khiêng lên xuống di chuyển cũng cần người pro như bác.

----------


## CNC.pro

> Nguyên cái đế đó hình chữ nhật thì trả tiền phôi và khiêng lên xuống di chuyển cũng cần người pro như bác.


cũng đường cắt đó có tốn đâu bác.

----------


## CNC.pro

> Ghê quá, tiêu đề là PCB mà nhìn thì như Xe tăng, dư lực ghê gớm, Cỡ này là PCB dc rồi nè 
> Đính kèm 9530


con này của bác có nhượng lại không.

----------


## CNC.pro

> Trở về đúng với công năng thiết kế.
> Show trước cái sản phẩm.
> PCB cho dự ớn này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...ll=1#post90127
> 
> Đính kèm 26082


Đẹp quá bác ah. con này bác có thương mại không ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Đẹp quá bác ah. con này bác có thương mại không ạ.


Tất nhiên là có chứ, mình thương mại phiên bản V2.

----------


## CNC.pro

> Là thế nào, không hiểu ý bác?
> - thế nào là nguyên khối?
> - thế nào là cabin oto?
> 
> Bác có cái hình minh họa thì hay


ý em là thế này ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> ý em là thế này ạ.


Mình trả lời thay lão ấy cho: lão ấy làm biếng, chơi nguyên tấm sắt bự sẽ đau lưng, tối ko phục vụ vợ được  :Wink: 

Còn cái cabin đó thì thiệt mình ko hỉu tác dụng để làm gì? Để thoáng dễ gá phôi, bảo trì bảo dưỡng hơn chứ. Máy bự mới sợ

----------


## CNC.pro

> Mình trả lời thay lão ấy cho: lão ấy làm biếng, chơi nguyên tấm sắt bự sẽ đau lưng, tối ko phục vụ vợ được 
> 
> Còn cái cabin đó thì thiệt mình ko hỉu tác dụng để làm gì? Để thoáng dễ gá phôi, bảo trì bảo dưỡng hơn chứ. Máy bự mới sợ


hì. em nghĩ cái cabin để cách âm với đỡ bẩn ra ngoài khi cnc thui bác ạ. mình bắt ốc ngang dưới đế khi cần nhấc cả khung lên để bảo dưỡng. cái mặt kính để mở lên cho cho phôi vào cần thì bác ấy làm cái chống thủy lực cho nó như mình mở cửa sau oto bác thấy dc ko.

----------

